# Salting Question



## hoy landscaping (Aug 9, 2010)

Just got a salt spreader I'm going to be using bagged salt. What and how should I charge for salt spreading? Thanks for your help


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

hoy landscaping;1393929 said:


> Just got a salt spreader I'm going to be using bagged salt. What and how should I charge for salt spreading? Thanks for your help


A lot and often.


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

lilpusher;1394039 said:


> A lot and often.


 :laughing:

It really depends what type of properties you have but I always go per application and a partial application. FYI I have all types of spreaders.

In terms of making more money in your pocket it would probably be per bag but I would only do that if the property requested, an example would be if it was all pavers.

Reality is that if you do it that way the customer will find someone else to do it cheaper if they do the math right at the end of the season.

On the flip side of the coin you are presenting them with a lower number opposed to them seeing an application number that is dramatically higher which may help you in getting the bid. The problem you may incur with going per bag is them restricting you to usage and/or them requesting you to give them a number of bags you will use, which will hurt you because it really depends upon storm and temperature.


----------



## SnowPro11 (Nov 27, 2011)

I learned a lot of information from reading and using the Snow & Ice Package from Profits Unlimited. They are a sponsor on this site and have some great products. You should check out their info and order this package. You will learn a lot and it is very inexpensive. best money you will spend.
I use a lot of bagged material and find it much easier to sell now than I did before reading their material. I sell mine by the lb with a bag minimum. Also, when talking to a potential client I give them a range of material that will be used(example 800-1200 lbs) per trip so when they get an invoice they can't say "you told me it would be 800 lbs when you came". Your cost on this will vary based on product and market. Some markets "salt" goes for very cheap but maybe you can get more for it where you are. It will also vary based on what size properties you service, which I'm guessing aren't too large if you are using bags but that also means you can maybe charge more for it. Message me if you want more info on this or the Profits Unlimited package. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Thanks Snopro11*

Thanks for your kind words about the products we offer.

Another thing to consider before pricing your job is what are your cost to do the job? What's the truck, spreader, labor and overhead costs associated with doing the job.
There are many threads on calculating cost.

Too many times as contractors we undersell the value of our snow & ice management services. Especially the ice melter applications.

Good luck and if we can help you let me know.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

what kind of spreader are we talking about here. a small tailgate spreader, v box, dump insert. assuming you have a small tailgate spreader. double materials + tax.


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

I run bagged salt on one of my trucks. Remember with bagged salt you have to go pick it up, haul it, put it in your salter, spread it, it requires a lot fo gas in the end. Not to mention you have to store it. I would also double what you paid for it.


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING (Dec 3, 2011)

Bulk salt I get $250.00 a ton here. I also only do commercial properties. I do have some lots that we do use bag salt and I just double the cost per bag.


----------



## SnowPro11 (Nov 27, 2011)

PALSLANDSCAPING;1394978 said:


> Bulk salt I get $250.00 a ton here. I also only do commercial properties. I do have some lots that we do use bag salt and I just double the cost per bag.


How much is bulk salt going for in your area? Do you use straight rock salt or to you buy treated or treat the piles on your own?


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING (Dec 3, 2011)

I use just straight salt. Depends where you go it varies between $80-$100 per ton.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

i mix 30%1bs and 70 percent salt. comes out to 70 bucks a ton


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Your product cost x4. This works for me at least. 
So lets say your your rock salt cost $7 a bag 1 small lot = 4bags 28x4=$112.


----------



## SnowPro11 (Nov 27, 2011)

PALSLANDSCAPING;1395232 said:


> I use just straight salt. Depends where you go it varies between $80-$100 per ton.


Why do you only double the bagged material cost but you are 2.5-4 times markup on bulk? Don't you have more labor time in bagged material thus increasing the cost of it higher than bulk?


----------

